# Problem with Lacie drive



## Bmode (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I use my Intel Dual Core mac for video editing and use a lacie drive to store a lot of content. My problem is that I keep getting a device removal window appear on the screen, the lacie icon disappears from the desktop, and then the lacie reboots itself.  All the media files go offine. This happens very regularly, making it impossible to capture or edit. And is very frustrating!

Anyone had a similiar experience or know what the problem is?

Thanks in advance,
B


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 30, 2008)

A while back, LaCie had some problems with the power supplies and power bricks shipped with their drives.  Contacting LaCie about the problem may result in them sending you a new power supply to try out.


----------



## sp_clark (Jul 31, 2008)

ElDiabloCC has it right: there are a lot of LaCie storage devices out there just waiting to bite their owners. If it's a dual-drive model, you're particularly at risk.

LaCie's troubles date back four years or more. I lost several over a period of about 18 months, staring late in 2005. You can read more here:

http://www.macintouch.com/readerreports/harddrives/topic2190.html

My advice would be to buy another storage device from a different company, remove the hard drives themselves from the LaCie housing & then relegate them to strictly non-critical use in another brand of enclosure until you're confident they'll continue to be more reliable.


----------



## nt40lanman (Aug 1, 2008)

I've seen a higher than average number of Lacie drives die. It can be the power supply but the ones I have seen have bad circuit boards. I have had one that wouldn't read out of the Lacie case so I used an external power source for the drive in the case and got the data off.


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, this is kinda interesting.  I was going to post my success story for any folks wandering in on search terms and found this thread near the top.

In a nutshell, I have a 500 GB dual-disk LaCie drive that died about a month ago.  The symptom would be a forever-blinking blue light on startup and no drive mounted.  One time it actually did mount and Mac OS X told me that it was not recognized, would I like to reformat; which I did, and only one of the two 250 GB drives formatted.

So, I found the same model number online and ordered a refurbished HD (Hitachi 0A31611 to be exact).  Replaced one drive, same blinking blue light.  Swapped it out on the other drive and it worked!

In Disk Utility I managed to figure out how to do a RAID array, and I figured it would be safest to do a mirrored RAID if one of the disks should ever fail again.  So now I have a revived 250 mirrored drive that I plan on using with Time Machine when I buy a new Mac mini (if Apple ever refreshes them!)

Bmode, it sounds to me like you have a loose cable.


----------

